# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  d3dx9_41.dll

## Duyvn

khi chạy game nfs - shift thì nó báo lỗi thiếu file d3dx9_41.dll



có ai chỉ cho mình cách khác phục lỗi này với ak

cảm ơn trước nhá !

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

direct x của bạn chưa full nên bị lỗi đó thôi. download về cài là được.
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2dxa2zaolx
pass: vietmf.com

----------


## thanhtuancr7

lỗi của bạn là do thiếu file .dll thôi nên nó không khởi động được thôi .bạn có thể down file thiếu và cho vào chương trình của nó trong programfile là đươc .hoặc bạn có thể gỡ phần mềm và cài lại là được .

down ở đây : http://dll.downloadatoz.com/d3dx9_41.dll-file.html

----------

